# Help! car insurance



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

We are leaving the UK on March 10th and have just found out that our UK car insurance company will not insure our car for use in Portugal as we will not have a UK address (not unreasonable ).
Does anybody know who would cover my car for the transitional period between leaving the UK (no address) and Portugal (temporary address).
It has always been our intention to buy a car in Portugal once we have residency and a permanent Portuguese address.
Time is running out so any info will be appreciated.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Dennis said:


> We are leaving the UK on March 10th and have just found out that our UK car insurance company will not insure our car for use in Portugal as we will not have a UK address (not unreasonable ).
> Does anybody know who would cover my car for the transitional period between leaving the UK (no address) and Portugal (temporary address).
> It has always been our intention to buy a car in Portugal once we have residency and a permanent Portuguese address.
> Time is running out so any info will be appreciated.


Why not just bit the bullet and buy a car here.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

alternatively Contact Faye Dobson at IBEX INSURANCE. The have a freephone number from he uo.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Alternatively contact IBEX INSURANCE ([email protected]) will dig our her directline number in a while and post it.

They are brilliant and very helpful. We also have our travel insurance with them


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Bob

Link is below for two companies

Insurance in Spain in English

Ibex Insurance Spain, motor, medical, travel insurance, pet, holiday homes insurance Spain, Portugal & Gibraltar.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Alternatively contact IBEX INSURANCE ([email protected]) will dig our her directline number in a while and post it.
> 
> They are brilliant and very helpful. We also have our travel insurance with them


Faye Dobson´s direct line is :+34956584644


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Faye Dobson´s direct line is :+34956584644



*you can call from the UK on 0845 6524239*

[email protected]


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks to one and all for your help and assistance.
Panic over.........all sorted through Swiftcover.


----------

